# Pleco filter



## Darci (Aug 29, 2013)

What filter will be best for a 14" pleco in a 75g tank.? Want to create a river like environment.. Sand or gravel?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many here use HOB(hang on back) and canister filters.I'm an aquaclear HOB guy myself.They offer largest media compartment and easy maintenance.Many others will probly chime in on the benefits of canisters.eitherway between the pleco and goldfish you will probly do best with at least 2 filters.I would supplement a powerhead or 2 also to add the "river like" circulation you and your fish desire.There are standard powerheads that can have sponges fit to them to help mechanically clean water or you could go with "hydors" that are like water fans.
Having 2 filters will help with water quality as you can clean each on a bi-weekly schedule ensuring the presence of the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Darci (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you, forgot to mention that the goldfish died a couple years ago so it will just be Toothless unless my daughter convinces me of some " pretty" fish. Also, what is a power head?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: AquaClear 70 Powerhead, 400 Gallons per Hour, UL Listed: Pet Supplies
This is a standard powerhead that can have sponge attached.
Amazon.com: 800 GPH Powerhead Aquarium Pump Wave Maker: Pet Supplies
This would be a "hydor" although this a different brand
Amazon.com: IMAGE® 1 Pair 2 in 1 Aquarium Circulation Wave Maker Wave Pump Powerhead 1600GPH each: Pet Supplies
This is 2 in 1 "hydor"
Amazon.com: AquaClear Quick Filter Powerhead Attachment (fits all sizes AquaClear Powerheads): Pet Supplies
This is a filter pad that can go on the aquaclear power head(any size as there are many).Very efficient and replacement pads are fairly reasonably priced
Amazon.com: AquaClear Quick Filter Refill Cartridge for AquaClear Quick Filter Powerhead Attachment (A578) - 2-Pack: Pet Supplies
These are the replacement pads


----------

